# Bernese Mountain Dog Aggression?



## Raych (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am very, very new to this forum. My name is Raychel, and I currently own three chinchillas and a Chow Chow. I was hoping I could get some advice from some of you, as I have found forums to be THE most informative places out there.

I have had this situation come up, and I am wondering if any of you have had experience with this. I hope I am posting in the right section.

My stepsister has a Bernese Mountain dog named Seamus, and the past two weeks he has shown behaviour that he has never shown before - aggression. Now, this is all "he said she said" as I wasn't actually there, but I'll get to why I'm asking in a minute. He bit her boyfriend yesterday - he was being firm with him trying to get him out of the room, and grabbed the back of his neck (I don't think he had a collar on), and he turned and bit him. I don't know how bad, but he didn't get a tetnus shot or have any bandages on today. They brought him for a 10 day quarantine, and have been talking about putting him down.

NOW! I'm trying to figure this out - I have only met him a few times, but it is NOT his personality at all. There is a few things I want to throw out here and see if any of them could be causing this behaviour, or confirm my thoughts.

1) He is 4 years old and is not neutered.
2) They got a new puppy in October. I'm not sure on how much attention he is getting anymore, and if this could make him upset.
3) I'm not sure of stability in the house, there is always people coming and going.
4) He was grabbed from the neck - so I am GUESSING his fur got pulled - my chow FREAKS and gets VERY upset when this is done to him - needless to say we don't do it.

This is all preliminary, but needless to say we don't feel that he should be put down. My stepdad has offered him to me to take care of (I still live with them) but under the stipulation that him and the Chow (Chubby) get along. Chubby is a very territorial and protective boy, so I feel as though it would be a long process to get them to live in the same house (I feel that he NEEDS to be neutered before introductions even begin).

Can anyone shine some light on the situation for me? I'm trying to figure it all out!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It can really hurt a dog to be grabbed by the scruff, and if the boyfriend was mad the dog was probably scared on top of it, which would make him more reactive. If the dog didn't even draw blood, or at least didn't bite hard enough for stitches/bandages, that means he has excellent bite inhibition and is a very good boy who was just trying to communicate with a human who wasn't "listening" to his previous attempts at communicating. Since we also don't know how the boyfriend has handled the dog in the past, it's hard to say what went on between them, what their relationship was like previously.

I'm sort of wondering why they took him for quarantine. This isn't required if it's your own dog that bites you. Was he not up-to-date on his rabies vaccine?

Basically, it's all very sad but if it's not your dog you don't have much control over anything. A shelter can't adopt out a dog with a bite history for legal reasons, and many rescues are reluctant to do so for the same reason. So if they don't want him and you can't keep him, things aren't looking so good for the poor boy.


----------



## Raych (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a sad story!

He ended up in quarantine because the owner WAY overreacted and started calling vets about euthansia, and 4/5 refused to do it. The one that would said they had to have the OK from Animal Services, they took all her information, then they showed up at her door to take him to quarantine. He's all up to date on shots. I don't get it.

I'm hoping he will be able to mesh well with the current dog in the house and that there won't be too much struggle for dominance...that will decide everything.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

So your concern is making sure that the Bermy and the Chow can live together?

I think your first step should be a qualified behaviorist. You don't want these two large dogs to get locked onto each other. Going to be super hard to break it up.

But sadly there are a lot people who call themselves trainers who would have you introduce these dogs the wrong way.

Here are some things a good trainer or behaviorist should be helping you with:

Have several meetings with the Bermy and the Chow in neutral territory. Make sure both dogs have secure martingales (properly fitted) just to make sure no one slips a collar. A securely fenced yard is best but start on leash. Stay far enough away so that the dogs don't growl or snarl. Look for another signs of stress like lip licking etc..

Try treats, praise, giggles, etc.. to help the dogs feel better about each other as you try each day to get a little bit closer.

If you are unsure about how they are going to react, then basket muzzles might be needed, but she sure to acclimate to the muzzles before using.
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/muzzles-part-iv-acclimation

Keep the leashes loose at all times.

More details on acclimation here: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/how-can-i-help-my-dog-to-like-other-dogs

See a video below for how to procede once you can get the dogs close without snarlyness:
​



​


Raych said:


> It's a sad story!
> 
> He ended up in quarantine because the owner WAY overreacted and started calling vets about euthansia, and 4/5 refused to do it. The one that would said they had to have the OK from Animal Services, they took all her information, then they showed up at her door to take him to quarantine. He's all up to date on shots. I don't get it.
> 
> I'm hoping he will be able to mesh well with the current dog in the house and that there won't be too much struggle for dominance...that will decide everything.


In my town, the owner can request an in home quarrentine. They might just need a note from the vet. Animal Control probably doesn't offer up that info. Don't know if they can also do this.
But yes, but before putting down a biting dog, there must be a hold period to make sure the dog doesn't have rabies.

And yes, the dog should never ever be grabbed like that. And now that you know force is the wrong way to go with this dog, make sure any behaviorist you use doesn't believe in hangings, chokings, yanking, startling, etc..


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Mistakes will be made; others will be blamed.

Third hand, over the internet, it is impossible to really know what happened.

BUT....

If someone other than me were to scruff my dog (because I know how to do it, and the dog trusts me not to hurt him), I wouldn't be at all surprised if he ended up being bitten. My boy is as trustworthy around people as a dog can be, but any dog may defend himself. So the BF was being "firm" with someone elses dog (1st mistake) and put himself in a position where the dog's mouth could reach him (2nd mistake) and is now surprised to find out the dog doesn't like being manhandled.

Q: how long has the BF been around?
Q: how long has the dog has been acting uncharacteristically aggressive?

There could be a medical issue that explains the dog's change in attitude, but I'm guessing it may have as much to do with personnel issues as anything else.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh! I agree about neutering. All the dogs involved need to be fixed.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you feel comfortable caring for the dog, I think the first thing to do would have the Bermy neutered and introduced to your Chow Chow. 

Honestly, it sounds like the boyfriend doesn't know how to handle a dog and the dog did what many will do when they feel threatened or are in pain - they bite. Like someone else said, if a large dog like a Bermy didn't do major damage to the boyfriend, it's because he didn't *want* to. Again, honestly, it sounds like your stepsister either doesn't like the dog that much in the first place, or doesn't have enough dog knowledge to understand the situation. If she's willing to euthanize her dog because her boyfriend mishandled it, then I think it would be best for the dog to be removed from that household. 

You sound like you have your heart in the right place about the Bermy, and I think if introductions were handled properly, he and your Chow could coexist. Most importantly, if you bring the Bermy to your home, don't leave him and the Chow together unsupervised. 

I hope you can take him out of that situation and your Chow is willing to get along with him!


----------



## Raych (Jun 29, 2011)

I definitely forgot I posted here looking for help last summer. I didn't come back because I was much too upset with the outcome and it took me a long time to be able to get over it. He was ordered by the city to be put down. Needless to say, my stepsister and I no longer talk. 

I know this is late, but thank you for all who posted trying to help me!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So sad to hear that :[


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Horrible. Another dog pays for the owner's stupidity.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope they're learned their lesson and won't be taking another dog in...


----------

